# God's Sovereignty & Predestination in the OT



## biblelighthouse (Apr 11, 2005)

I love this Psalm, like a breath of fresh air:

Pss.65
[1] Praise waiteth for thee, O God, in Sion: and unto thee shall the vow be performed.
[2] O thou that hearest prayer, unto thee shall all flesh come.
[3] Iniquities prevail against me: as for our transgressions, thou shalt purge them away.
[4] *Blessed is the man whom thou choosest, and causest to approach unto thee*, that he may dwell in thy courts: we shall be satisfied with the goodness of thy house, even of thy holy temple.
[5] By terrible things in righteousness wilt thou answer us, O God of our salvation; who art the confidence of all the ends of the earth, and of them that are afar off upon the sea:
[6] Which by his strength setteth fast the mountains; being girded with power:
[7] Which stilleth the noise of the seas, the noise of their waves, and the tumult of the people.
[8] They also that dwell in the uttermost parts are afraid at thy tokens: thou makest the outgoings of the morning and evening to rejoice.
[9] Thou visitest the earth, and waterest it: thou greatly enrichest it with the river of God, which is full of water: thou preparest them corn, when thou hast so provided for it.
[10] Thou waterest the ridges thereof abundantly: thou settlest the furrows thereof: thou makest it soft with showers: thou blessest the springing thereof.
[11] Thou crownest the year with thy goodness; and thy paths drop fatness.
[12] They drop upon the pastures of the wilderness: and the little hills rejoice on every side.
[13] The pastures are clothed with flocks; the valleys also are covered over with corn; they shout for joy, they also sing.


----------



## Peter (Apr 11, 2005)

Indeed. 

http://www.epc.org.au/audio/ps65.ram


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2005)

I've always liked this verse too:

Gen. 50:20 But as for you, ye thought evil against me; but God meant it unto good, to bring to pass, as it is this day, to save much people alive.


----------

